# Your favourite bands with single guitarist



## linchpin (Aug 25, 2011)

Just interested to know who you guys like when it comes to a band with one guitar player, i'm not too big on bands with two guitarists for some weird reason, i love the fact that Dimebag never needed a second guitarist to do what he did.

Also:

Mudvayne, Sepultura (post Max), Black Sabbath, Fear Factory, Arkaea, Dry Kill Logic, Downthesun, Disturbed, Decapitated, RATM, M.A.N, One Minute Silence, Spineshank...


----------



## revclay (Aug 25, 2011)

Tool
Sabbath
Jesu
Godflesh
Soundgarden (although Chris Cornell does play guitar on some tracks, they are pretty much a one guitarist band)
Mr. Bungle
Fantomas


----------



## Augury (Aug 25, 2011)

Dying Fetus


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## DLG (Aug 25, 2011)

Sabbath and Rush


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 25, 2011)

Although, for the first time I just noticed that there's a backing guitarist off camera (mostly) during the live Woodstock performance...


----------



## Fiction (Aug 25, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


>



Thats 4 dudes and one guitar haha.


----------



## Aaron (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## chronocide (Aug 25, 2011)

Sabbath
Napalm Death (for most of their history)
Pig Destroyer

Were the ones that first sprung to mind.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Aug 25, 2011)

Rush (my avatar)
High On Fire
Sleep


----------



## Hyliannightmare (Aug 25, 2011)

fall of troy


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 25, 2011)

Tool
Alice In Chains
Pink Floyd
Pantera


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 25, 2011)

Rush
Tool
Van Halen
Pantera
Muse
Black Sabbath
Janne Da Arc
Deluhi
Loudness
Faith No More
Primus
Pink Floyd
Deftones
L'Arc En Ceil
Sid
Coroner
Cog
Incubus
Alter Bridge
The Police
U2 (yes that's right)
Toto
Journey
Galneryus
Dream Theater
Symphony X

Too many to mention. Aside from playing straight metal, I'd actually prefer being in a one-guitar band for other styles to be honest.


----------



## drmosh (Aug 25, 2011)

Van Halen
Pantera


----------



## Rapture (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## JohnIce (Aug 25, 2011)

ToTo! Nuff said.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 25, 2011)

Augury said:


> Dying Fetus


 
I wouldn't exactly say they're a one guitarist band, other than playing live, and that's quite recent. Mike Kimball was still in the band for some touring after War of Attrition. 

Great mention though. I loves me some Killing On Adrenaline and Destroy The Opposition.


----------



## Ishan (Aug 25, 2011)

Xerath


----------



## EOT (Aug 25, 2011)

Origin 
Rush
Pantera
Decapitated
Tool
Dream theater
Beneath the massacre
Hate eternal


----------



## ApperceptionDerp (Aug 25, 2011)

HOW HASNT ANY ONE SAID VEIL OF MAYA!!!


----------



## Louis Cypher (Aug 25, 2011)

Van Halen dude!!!!





Others though would be 
Zeppelin
Hendrix
Ozzy (Rhoads, Lee or Wylde don't care all awesome)
White Zombie
Dokken/Lynch Mob


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 25, 2011)

Tool, i was listening to them the other day and forgot how huge their guitar sounds in their songs...

Rush is amazing as well


----------



## ILuvPillows (Aug 25, 2011)

Surely Queen deserves to be in this thread.


----------



## Harry (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## JeffFromMtl (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## ry_z (Aug 25, 2011)

Props for being a one-guitarist band in a genre filled with twin-guitar bands:



(though it doesn't stop me from wishing Leda would rejoin them on guitar  )

Also:


----------



## Sepulphagist (Aug 25, 2011)

Revocation hands down...


----------



## xeL (Aug 25, 2011)

Botch


----------



## Gitte (Aug 25, 2011)

Deftones
ToTo
Dream Theater
RATM
LimpBizkit
The Acacia Strain
PANTERA


----------



## Varcolac (Aug 25, 2011)

Mr. Big
Black Sabbath
Ramones
Symphony X
The Jam

and, for most of the time, Motörhead.


----------



## mithologian (Aug 25, 2011)

ApperceptionDerp said:


> HOW HASNT ANY ONE SAID VEIL OF MAYA!!!


 
First thing that came to mind.


----------



## pstol (Aug 25, 2011)

ApperceptionDerp said:


> HOW HASNT ANY ONE SAID VEIL OF MAYA!!!



Marc is a beast.


----------



## Grolli (Aug 25, 2011)

Freak Kitchen


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 25, 2011)

Rory Gallagher
George Benson Quartet
Sting (w/ Dominic Miller or Andy Summers)
Gov't Mule
Genesis


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 25, 2011)

Queen
Pantera
Dream Theater
Van Halen
Symphony X
Loudness
FREAK KITCHEN
Chili Peppers
Type O Negative
Black Sabbath
Veil of Maya
RATM

Probably loads more, just those immediately sprung to mind.


----------



## JosephAOI (Aug 25, 2011)

The only ones that come to mind are:
Veil Of Maya
Dream Theater
Pantera


----------



## flo (Aug 25, 2011)

These guys came to mind first


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Aug 25, 2011)

Dream Theater
Muse
Symphony X


----------



## decypher (Aug 25, 2011)

bands that I think of immediately
as always WatchTower (& Spastic Ink & Blotted Science), Marillion, IQ, Coroner, Rush, Voivod, Dysrhythmia, Dream Theater, Pendragon, Circus Maximus, Saga, Enchant, Arena...

(a lot of neoprog bands have far too many keyboards to leave room for a second guitar.. )


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 25, 2011)

Shitting fuck, how could I forget Muse and Spastic Ink?


----------



## 7StringGuy5150 (Aug 25, 2011)

System of a Down
Tool
Pink Floyd
Veil of Maya
Rush

Just to name a few really


----------



## Ninetyfour (Aug 25, 2011)

No Billy Talent fans?


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 25, 2011)

Ninetyfour said:


> No Billy Talent fans?



Who is that?


----------



## Ninetyfour (Aug 25, 2011)

Well they aren't metal, but their guitarist does some pretty excellent stuff.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 25, 2011)

Ninetyfour said:


> No Billy Talent fans?



Oh christ, them too.

I really like them. Devil on My Shoulder is a killer track, love playing bass to it.


----------



## flo (Aug 25, 2011)

Ninetyfour said:


> Well they aren't metal, but their guitarist does some pretty excellent stuff.



He does


----------



## ry_z (Aug 25, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> FREAK KITCHEN


----------



## Gamma362 (Aug 25, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Alter Bridge


Alter Bridge is 2 guitars, Myles Kennedy plays guitar also.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 25, 2011)

Pantera
Psycroptic
Hate Eternal


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 25, 2011)

Gamma362 said:


> Alter Bridge is 2 guitars, Myles Kennedy plays guitar also.


 
I'd knew I'd make a mistake.  Why was I thinking them in the Creed metality? Damn you Myles and your awesome talents. 

Also, Billy Talent is the guitarist for Hard Core Logo... a 2 guitar band.  There's a band named after him too.


----------



## Ninetyfour (Aug 25, 2011)

I meant the band!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 25, 2011)

Pig Destroyer 
Agoraphobic Nosebleed


Scott Hull worship, big whoop, wanna fideabouddit?


----------



## Gamma362 (Aug 25, 2011)

System of a Down
Pantera


----------



## SenorDingDong (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 25, 2011)

Ninetyfour said:


> I meant the band!


 
Sorry, couldn't help it. 

But in all seriousness, for what they are, the guitarist from Billy Talent does do a good job writing creative riffs in a one guitar ensemble. 

And how the hell I forgot about Queen, I don't know.... 

Also: 

Fest Vainqueur
Steve Vai era David Lee Roth
Randy Rhodes/Jake E Lee era Ozzy
Stone Temple Pilots (extremely underrated considering how huge they can sound with just one guitar)
Jane's Addiction
Biffy Clyro
Binecks
Detrox
Bull Zeichen 88

...and more counting...


----------



## ZAP (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm new here, also tired so whatever...

Pink Floyd 
Primus 
Dream Theater 
The Jimi Hendrix Experience 
The Who 

Some of the best.


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Aug 25, 2011)

Dream Theater
Rush
Led Zeppelin
Yes
Pink Floyd
SRV and Double Trouble
Return to Forever


----------



## xeL (Aug 25, 2011)

InMe


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Aug 25, 2011)

Decap, Pantera, Dream Theater, Symphony X, Hate eternal, Deftones.


----------



## Ironbird (Aug 25, 2011)

RATM gets my vote!


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Aug 25, 2011)

Daath


----------



## jaketheripper (Aug 25, 2011)

Sepulphagist said:


> Revocation hands down...



I was waiting for somebody to say that! But, they have two guitars on their two most recent albums.


----------



## yingmin (Aug 25, 2011)

ScrotieMcBoogerballs said:


> Daath



If you're only going to post one band, you could at least make sure it fits the criteria.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 25, 2011)

Any Trey only version of MA.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 26, 2011)

Deftones
Tool
Rush
Symphony X
Dream Theater
Pink Floyd
Primus
Decapitated
Freak Kitchen
Led Zeppelin


----------



## sly (Aug 26, 2011)

Coroner


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 26, 2011)

Holy shit, page 3 and I'm the first to say...







??????


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 26, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> Holy shit, page 3 and I'm the first to say...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone already said Motorhead.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2634357-post30.html


----------



## Augury (Aug 26, 2011)

ApperceptionDerp said:


> HOW HASNT ANY ONE SAID VEIL OF MAYA!!!


T H I S


----------



## drmosh (Aug 26, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Great mention though. I loves me some Killing On Adrenaline



I fucking love KOA so much, some of the best grind/death riffs ever. That CD got me through some cold mornings cycling to university in 1999. What an album.

edit: and let's not forget the drumming. Kevin Talley is the fucking man.


----------



## CD1221 (Aug 26, 2011)

White Lion
































but really:


Coroner

The Tea Party


plus all the obvious ones


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 26, 2011)

CD1221 said:


> White Lion


 
Vito Bratta was the man back in the day! I always thought him and Reb Beach were way underated because of the bands they were in...

Speaking of which... Winger!






Also... Extreme!


----------



## TheFerryMan (Aug 26, 2011)

freak kitchen anyone?

and spineshank has two guitarists ( at least i remember them having two.)

tool
pantera


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 26, 2011)

OH MY GOD, EXTREME! How could I forget?


----------



## EOT (Aug 26, 2011)

I forgot about

Cattle decapitation
and
Joe Satriani


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 26, 2011)

Satriani always tours with a backup guitarist, as he always records 2 distinct guitar tracks (minimum)

This thread needs more Rush though, it can never have enough Rush

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7W0Nm8iHwk


----------



## MUTANTOID (Aug 26, 2011)

Municipal Waste


----------



## DWJK (Aug 26, 2011)

System.
Rage.
VOM.


----------



## Viteklypse (Aug 26, 2011)

Ascariasis is pretty fucking sweet, they're from my hometown area actualy and their guitarist is nuts

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bA6C9-dC4A


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 26, 2011)

Psycroptic!!


----------



## Larrikin666 (Aug 26, 2011)

Someone already mentioned Billy Talent and Muse, so I'm gonna throw Blindside into the mix. There's always been something about the mood and tone that grabs me.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Aug 26, 2011)

Blotted science





Reflux


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## jordanscotisdead (Aug 26, 2011)

Veil of Maya and Stray From the Path.
Marc is crazy and SFTP is just one of my favorite all around bands because of their lyrics and sound combined haha.


----------



## linchpin (Aug 26, 2011)

TheFerryMan said:


> and spineshank has two guitarists ( at least i remember them having two.)


 It was a very recent thing where Johnny decided to play guitar on their reunion but all their current albums were penned by their guitarist and played live on his own.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 26, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Satriani always tours with a backup guitarist, as he always records 2 distinct guitar tracks (minimum)



There were moments where he did tour with just him on guitar. The Surfing tour circa 88 with all the Montreaux festival footage with just Joe, Stu Hamm and Jonathan Mover. The Lords of Karma sitar parts were drum triggered. 

He also did the trio format again during the first G3 shows, but this time with Jeff Campitelli on drums. And I'd imagine the Flying In A Blue Dream acoustic bits were backing tracks.

EDIT: Also add Mr Big to the list.


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 26, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> There were moments where he did tour with just him on guitar. The Surfing tour circa 88 with all the Montreaux festival footage with just Joe, Stu Hamm and Jonathan Mover. The Lords of Karma sitar parts were drum triggered.
> 
> He also did the trio format again during the first G3 shows, but this time with Jeff Campitelli on drums. And I'd imagine the Flying In A Blue Dream acoustic bits were backing tracks.
> 
> EDIT: Also add Mr Big to the list.



With Hamm there I could understand how he got away with it. That man is a beast, I had the pleasure of seeing him with Satriani 2 tours ago.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 26, 2011)

Origin.


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2011)

Fear Factory
Deftones
Apartment 26


----------



## Thep (Aug 27, 2011)

.....Nevermore?


----------



## Dayn (Aug 27, 2011)

The Living End? I still want Cheney's White Falcon.



BEER SOLO


----------



## gunch (Aug 27, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> Pig Destroyer
> Agoraphobic Nosebleed
> 
> 
> Scott Hull worship, big whoop, wanna fideabouddit?



No arguements here, boss.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 27, 2011)

silverabyss said:


> No arguements here, boss.





Hull is a monster.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 27, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> With Hamm there I could understand how he got away with it. That man is a beast, I had the pleasure of seeing him with Satriani 2 tours ago.



 x1000000 I saw him as well during the Satchifunkulus tour. That's what I love in a bassist when it comes to some one guitar bands. It's a rare talent to fill so much space on your own. Hamm and along with a heap of bassists from the bands mentioned here are a huge influence on me. 

I guess it's unsurprising that every band I've played bass in bands, it's usually just one guitar.


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 27, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> There were moments where he did tour with just him on guitar. The Surfing tour circa 88 with all the Montreaux festival footage with just Joe, Stu Hamm and Jonathan Mover. The Lords of Karma sitar parts were drum triggered.
> 
> He also did the trio format again during the first G3 shows, but this time with Jeff Campitelli on drums. And I'd imagine the Flying In A Blue Dream acoustic bits were backing tracks.



Ditto that I saw Satriani with Stu and he didn't have another guitarist... I want to say it was for The Extremist tour... '93-ish.


----------



## fwd0120 (Aug 27, 2011)

rush


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Aug 27, 2011)

Symphony X
Dream Theater
Enter Shikari
Pantera
Maximum The Hormone


----------



## CD1221 (Aug 27, 2011)

Living Colour! Can't believe I forgot about them.


----------



## geofreesun (Aug 27, 2011)

psycroptic!!!!


----------



## Static (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Joose (Aug 27, 2011)

Sybreed
Pantera
Element Eighty
Fair To Midland
Fear Factory
Nonpoint


----------



## JosephAOI (Aug 28, 2011)

I forgot about The HAARP Machine 
They needed to be mentioned here.


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Aug 30, 2011)

yingmin said:


> If you're only going to post one band, you could at least make sure it fits the criteria.



I honestly have no clue why I said Daath. For some reason I could only think of Emil. Totally forgot that they had two...


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Aug 30, 2011)

For what it's worth, any project that BUCKETHEAD has been in have been one guitarist suits. (Praxis, C2B3, Giant Robot) He's an extremely under-rated musician.

Other bands on the brain:
Tool
Queen
Van Halen
Dream Theater
Liquid Tension Experiment
Muse
Disturbed
Jimi Hendrix Experience
The Who
White Stripes


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 30, 2011)

Also add Kings X to my list of favorites.


----------



## JPMike (Aug 30, 2011)

Return to Forever
The Mahavishnu Orchestra
Chick Corea Electric Band
Shawn Lane projects
Pat Metheny Group
Pat Martino Trio

And many from the ones mentioned above. Plus, I forget stuff.


----------



## guitareben (Aug 30, 2011)

The Aristocrats. Their album isn't even out yet, and i've only heard one song, but its Marco Minneman, Bryan Beller, and Guthrie Govan


----------



## Hypothermia (Aug 30, 2011)

FREAK KITCHEN


----------

